# every farmer's nightmare



## Imissmygirls (Feb 12, 2009)

Just a fyi... A local gal who is a BYC member I think under the name mlcountrygal lost her barn to a fire last weekend in the middle of the night.  I don't know her well, but like all in the farming communities, we do know each other. We realized last fall we were both members here, but have both been too busy to touch base often
They have a beef herd and tho no animals were lost, the barn full of hay plus a truck and skidloader were lost.
I haven't heard the cause yet. 
I also heard of a farm barn burning this weekend in the next county.
Let's hope winter is soon over.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 12, 2009)

to her and I hope they have good insurance that doesn't give them a hastle. 

Is she a member here or at BYChickens?


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

heres hoping that they find what caused the barn fire.its not easy when you loose a barn like that.esp when it has hay an equipment in it.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 12, 2009)

Kitty, 
I think she's a member here, although I am not sure. We located each other via email last fall, and it's been a wild winter for me. Plus she isn't a regular puter user.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 12, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Kitty,
> I think she's a member here, although I am not sure. We located each other via email last fall, and it's been a wild winter for me. Plus she isn't a regular puter user.


I didn't find her user name here, I'll have to look closer.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 12, 2009)

do we have a Hayladee?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 13, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> do we have a Hayladee?


Yes, Hayladee joined 11/7/2008. 

In the blue line above there is an option of "User list" that gives the names of the users registered here.


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 13, 2009)

sorry to read about the barn lost, that must be very heart breaking.


----------

